# naa indoor



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

anybody know how it's going in salt lake? Particularly cadet male compound and cub female compound


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Riley Whiting had a monster day with a 589 in Cadet male compound !!!

Sorry I didn't see any of the cub scores.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Pete, Damn that kid can flat out shoot, My son and some other kids in my joad class shot in Andover Ma. and are watching scores.


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

I've been a bit under the weather the last few weeks and left before the afternoon line finshed. Sorry don't have any scores from the kids this afternoon.

Reo Wilde did tie the world record with a 598 this morning. Missed his first scoring arrow then was clean until the 17th end after they made him change his target. Unbelievable stuff!!!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm interested in the kid recurver's


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Any results from California posted anywhere yet? I sure can't find them and it's been over a week.

John.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

They're not up yet, but I think they will appear at- http://www.calarchery.com/forms/PDF_Results_index.htm
Hopefully soon, I've been checking about once a day...


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

anyone know where to look for saltlake results?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Brandeis_Archer said:


> They're not up yet, but I think they will appear at- http://www.calarchery.com/forms/PDF_Results_index.htm
> Hopefully soon, I've been checking about once a day...


They're up


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Where, are they on a different page? All I can find is the State Indoor . . .


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't see them either.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Isn't that the Nationals results as well? I assumed it was.

EDIT: I looked at the Calendar. I'm wrong. didn't see a date on it, and was the same format as Nat. Indoor.

Guess you're in for some more waiting


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

So, 11 of 12 clubs have shot, but only 5 are posted on USA Archery and/or websites. Come on y'all -- let's get some scores posted!!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

archerymom2 said:


> So, 11 of 12 clubs have shot, but only 5 are posted on USA Archery and/or websites. Come on y'all -- let's get some scores posted!!


Please provide profile information so that the AT Forum can understand your perspective. For instance, "clubs" is curious notation.


----------



## ZANNY3 (Jan 4, 2006)

I think she means the regions have shot for regional Nationals but, the scores are not posted on the website or archery talk. Would love to see some scores.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

archerymom2 said:


> So, 11 of 12 clubs have shot, but only 5 are posted on USA Archery and/or websites. Come on y'all -- let's get some scores posted!!


Exactly...some of us are waiting to see how horribly we did!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

ZANNY3 said:


> I think she means the regions have shot for regional Nationals but, the scores are not posted on the website or archery talk. Would love to see some scores.


Zanny3, please fill out a AT user profile to help the AT forum better understand your archery perspective.


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

SaltLake? male cadet compound, anybody?


----------



## utahhotshot (Nov 18, 2004)

Riley Whiting - 589, 582 = 1171
David Thomas - 558, 558 = 1116

I'm having computer issues - I'm working at getting the results posted. They'll be at http://www.SaltLakeArchery.com


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Serious Fun said:


> Zanny3, please fill out a AT user profile to help the AT forum better understand your archery perspective.


Bob, do you have that phrase set as a hotkey or something? 


EDIT- Randi, How about Male Collegiate Recurve? Thanks!


----------



## utahhotshot (Nov 18, 2004)

Joe Asciuto - 531, 525 = 1056
Nikolas Polzin - 479, 489 = 968
Erin Mickelberry - 553, 554 = 1107


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

How about cadet recurve?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Brandeis_Archer said:


> Bob, do you have that phrase set as a hotkey or something? !...


There is such a thing???cool!


----------



## utahhotshot (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's the link to Salt Lake Results!

http://http://www.americandisabledarchers.com/American_Disabled_Archers/2009_National_Indoor.html


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Randi!


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I cant get the link to work???


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

*results*

Thanks Randi, couldn't get the link to work though


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

therick said:


> Thanks Randi, couldn't get the link to work though


Corrected link. http://www.americandisabledarchers.com/American_Disabled_Archers/2009_National_Indoor.html


----------



## ZANNY3 (Jan 4, 2006)

Are there any results from California or Michigan??


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

If past years are any indication...Michigan could be awhile...sigh...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Archery Ang said:


> If past years are any indication...Michigan could be awhile...sigh...


The JOAD event was packed friday night. Ian had the high score through Sunday morning but there was a local kid shooting the JOAD event Sunday afternoon so we didn't know who won that event.


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

anyone know where to find Michigan results


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

They're not up yet.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm assuming they'll eventually be at...
https://www.msu.edu/~archery/index.html

Also, as far as I can tell the California results will be at...
http://www.calarchery.com/forms/PDF_Results_index.htm

They both shot Feb 27th weekend, so I'm not sure why it's taking so long to get results!

Massachusetts results are at...
http://www.massarchery.org/

I can't find a website for the clubs that hosted the shoots in Kansas, Alaska, or Virginia... Anybody else find those?

The rest are on the national website...
http://archery.teamusa.org/event/event/1303


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Of course, VA hasn't shot yet -- but still can't find a website.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Michigan shot this past weekend. Hopefully Norm gets the results to the NAA soon.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oops -- you're right. They just shot. How about California results??


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm still waiting for California results. Not sure why it's taking so long.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

archerymom2 said:


> I'm assuming they'll eventually be at...
> https://www.msu.edu/~archery/index.html
> 
> Also, as far as I can tell the California results will be at...
> ...


Viginia is shot at JMU (James Madison University). Not sure if they post their results there or not but I do believe once they have shot their results go up pretty quick.


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

California is up. Anybody know cadet male compound score from Michigan?


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

therick said:


> California is up. Anybody know cadet male compound score from Michigan?


I don't see it.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

pbzmag said:


> I don't see it.



Me either...


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.calarchery.com/forms/PDF_Results_index.htm, look at right hand column, click on 2009 adult or joad.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

No, that's their state championships, which they had in January. Still waiting for the results from their Nationals shoot...


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

That is for thier state tournament.



therick said:


> http://www.calarchery.com/forms/PDF_Results_index.htm, look at right hand column, click on 2009 adult or joad.


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

my bad


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

*California results*

California results are finally up.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone know if JMU has the scores up yet?


----------



## Rapture24 (Jul 25, 2006)

redneckarcher29 said:


> Anyone know if JMU has the scores up yet?


I'm waiting as well.


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

*Results up*

All the results are up apart from JMU! http://archery.teamusa.org/event/event/1303

Anyone from JMU? Please post if you have results/partial results/were there and have a good guess on a division, etc.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## Rapture24 (Jul 25, 2006)

All I know is PSU got first place in Female Compound and 2nd in Male Compound.


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

*Jmu results*

I HAVE RESULTS thanks to a friend. He emailed them to me so I just posted them online on a free server...hope it works http://www.freewebs.com/samuelsaidelgoley/09USIndoorResults.pdf


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

*JMU JOAD results*

Here are the JOAD results from JMU
http://www.freewebs.com/samuelsaidelgoley/09JOADIndoorResults.pdf


----------



## Rapture24 (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks for the link!


----------



## ZANNY3 (Jan 4, 2006)

YEAH! All the national results are up on the usarchery.org web site.


----------



## Rapture24 (Jul 25, 2006)

Anybody have any pictures from JMU? I left my camera at the hotel all weekend...


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

All regional sites have reported in and the regional results are posted.
http://usarchery.org/event/event/1303
The only thing left is to compile the results now that the USAA has them all. 

Soap box time…
So, as a community, we have some choices. We can continue to offer the USAA Indoor Nationals at 12 regional sites which allows for great accessibility and participation and live with the anomalies that hinder the results process from time to time,
Or
We can come up with a qualifying score process or regional qualifier process or some other method where the Indoor Nationals take place in one location with the top management and top officials in place, and with the top archer competing face to face under the same range and administrative conditions.

What can a grassroots member of a grassroots association do? Learn to how to host tournaments and then host them. Become a judge, take part judge development and offer the services of a well trained knowledgeable judge. Volunteer at tourneys so that events have adequate help. Anything to raise expectations by showing it can be done by doing it ourselves.


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

I understand the argument to move Indoor Nationals to one location but I feel it would not be the best thing for the sport. Having multiple locations allows for many more archers to participate. In addition, those archers who would compete either way (at least the vast majority of them) would have to come up with considerably more money to for travel to a single location. Where just about everyone is within driving distance of a venue under the current format, if Nationals were changed to one location most people would have to fly, book hotels, etc. Just my thoughts.


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

AeroTec-Man said:


> I understand the argument to move Indoor Nationals to one location but I feel it would not be the best thing for the sport. Having multiple locations allows for many more archers to participate. In addition, those archers who would compete either way (at least the vast majority of them) would have to come up with considerably more money to for travel to a single location. Where just about everyone is within driving distance of a venue under the current format, if Nationals were changed to one location most people would have to fly, book hotels, etc. Just my thoughts.


Here's something to add to that list. Where would it be held?


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

AeroTec-Man said:


> I understand the argument to move Indoor Nationals to one location but I feel it would not be the best thing for the sport. Having multiple locations allows for many more archers to participate. In addition, those archers who would compete either way (at least the vast majority of them) would have to come up with considerably more money to for travel to a single location. Where just about everyone is within driving distance of a venue under the current format, if Nationals were changed to one location most people would have to fly, book hotels, etc. Just my thoughts.


Would it not be possible to have it in multiple locations, but in a single weekend?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

archerymom2 said:


> Would it not be possible to have it in multiple locations, but in a single weekend?


The current format allows archers that can't make it to one event to choose another event if they want to. I saw some Illinois archers that shot in VA, and they don't normally go to that one. But clearly they could not make the closer shoot on the weekend that it was shot. I think that the current format allows a lot more archers to compete. It might also open some eyes as to how good they actually are. You have some archers that had never considered traveling for the sport and then all the sudden they realize they can compete on a National level. They start to think that they might need to get into this game.


----------



## ritzgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

Speaking as one of the "new to archery, not to mention competition" folks, I am begging you, PLEASE don't change the multi-location scenario. Indoor nationals is the only competition I am able to participate in, the main reason being that there is a location within reasonable driving distance from where I live. If you were to change this competition to one location, I would more than likely not be able to participate anymore, because the odds are extremely strong that the location picked will be too far for me to go. 

I understand the impatience created by having to wait so long to get all the scores in, but for me at least, it is a small price to pay to be able to actually participate.


----------



## fidarcher (Jan 30, 2009)

First time for our group to do the NAA indoors. All I can say is that the venue I was at was extremely dark. The ballast above my target was out and it was cold inside the building. I don't know about the other people in my group but this will be last NAA indoors. It's back to the NFAA Louisville and Las Vegas for me. Besides, as I understand it, the naa indoors is a throwaway competition for those interested in ranking.

see ya


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*many sites*

I'd vote for the current multi-site approach, though it would be nice if it was limited to two or at most three successive weekends. It's a major incentive for our JOAD kids who can point for a major tournament without breaking the bank, use it to measure themselves against their peers and see their progress from the previous year. (I went to a single-site indoor nationals once when it was fairly close by in Harrisburg, PA when I lived in cnetral NY ... in 1978, I think. If it was in Chicago, I wouldn't have gone.)

Our JOAD kids divide the year into "before the nationals" and after (getting ready for outdoors). Also, it's a good way to gauge your status among shooters in your group, including some who are a liitle (or a lot) better than you are. That's an incentive. You can socialize with them and learn from them.

The all-on-one-date scheme sounds good, but sometimes the venue isn't available that weekend (basketball playoffs etc. - we use a high school gym at Andover, MA). Shooters who are reasonably close to two sites can choose one that doesn't conflict with family obligations. The NAA board members couldn't make our date because of a board meeting, but could go to JMU or Rochester. 

The bottom line is that this is a major opportunity for people to be active and involved in an NAA event, getting something tangible from the folks in Colorado. This reinforces the important idea that this is OUR organization - and we really need that as people wonder why they're sending in their membership money. There is a place for elite, selective events, and a place for the broadest entry possible, and this is it. The NAA needs to buy steel-toed shoes - or they can just stop shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## utahhotshot (Nov 18, 2004)

I think Bob was just suggesting we think about the options, and the suggestion came from Bob, not from the NAA.

It's a suggestion that has come up several times since I've been involved in archery, and every time the multi site format wins. It allows more people to participate; it's much less expensive; and of course - if people did have to qualify to go to a one site "national event" what would guarantee that they would?


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

utahhotshot said:


> I think Bob was just suggesting we think about the options, and the suggestion came from Bob, not from the NAA.


Right. I also think that one of the important things that Bob said was: 


> What can a grassroots member of a grassroots association do? Learn to how to host tournaments and then host them. Become a judge, take part judge development and offer the services of a well trained knowledgeable judge. Volunteer at tourneys so that events have adequate help. Anything to raise expectations by showing it can be done by doing it ourselves.


Bob, as usual, brings an important issue to the front. Don't like how slow/unorganized things are? Get involved and help out. Be part of the solution or you are part of the problem.

Please note the above thoughts are mine and I'm not trying to speak for Bob.

-Andrew


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

spangler said:


> Please note the above thoughts are mine and I'm not trying to speak for Bob.
> 
> -Andrew


Andrew, glad to see you are owning up again. I bet you stood in the wrong grocery line again today, huh?


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Landed in AZ said:


> Andrew, glad to see you are owning up again. I bet you stood in the wrong grocery line again today, huh?


I'm ALWAYS in the wrong line.

I think I covered the gist of what Bob might have been saying, but I tend to be more blunt spoken where I think Bob is more diplomatic. I bet that is why people like him more than me 

-Andrew


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Each and every one of us (USAA Members) represents the USAA because we are the USAA. When the association frustrates you, ask the person you see in the mirror what they can do about it.

The question is, what do we want? An high quality event with a limited number of high powered archers and archers that can afford to make a big trip, say 120 archers.
Or
An accessible tourney that has 1200 archers and we will need to be patient with the result and accepting of the non uniformity of the administration, range and officiating.

I say if we keep our eye on the goal, the answer for me is clear. The goal I advocate is to help to grow archery. Inclusion and tolerance is one of the keys to growth. 
Sure there is a balance. It turns archers off when the results are slow to come or the tourney is conducted without the attention and respect it deserves. The sport needs to be smart and fair and conducted in a meaningful way. The only way for the level to USAA archery to increase is for all of the membership to conscientiously work to make our sport the best it can be. Any takers?

I actually have few suggestions other than to understand the consequence of a request and be willing to work for it.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Compiled national results are now available! Congrats to all!

http://archery.teamusa.org/event/event/1303


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't find the rules for the modern longbow class. Can anyone help me as far as the bow itself and the arrows allowed?


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think what you're looking for will be at...

http://www.usarchery.org/content/index/5094

third attachment on the right. Is this it?


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

Archerymom2, thank you for the information, that is what I was looking for. That is one thing I like about archery, there is always someone willing to help a fellow archer.


----------



## Rapture24 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gotta say, I'm quite pleased with 28 out of 71 in my first year of FITA competition. Now to upgrade from the $300 hunting bow to a real target bow.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

*REMINDER TO ALL PARTICIPANTS - didja shoot reallll good?*

There is a deadline for filing record claims forms with the NAA. 

The properly completed claim form and the LEGIBLE scorecard signed by you and the tourney judge or DOS must be sent by mail or fax to the offices withing 10 days of the end of the tournament. In this case, the last day of the tournament was this last Sunday, so records can still be submitted for ANY of the other venues/dates. 

Time's awasting! For the claims form use this link, fill it out BEFORE printing, print it, send it to the NAA offices so that it arrives within the deadline! 
NOTE that during National Championships, one can achieve a new record as a "National" and/or as a "National Star FITA" record. Be sure to claim all that you have coming to you. If you check the website for records, www.usaarcheryrecords.org , you can find out what the current records are. Please be sure before you make a claim. And best of luck.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you know what the NFAA rules are for claiming a record?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

NFAA only maintains a list of records shot at their Natl events, and they maintain that themselves, i.e. you do not make a request to the NFAA to recognize a score as a new Natl record, they do that.

Is this the info you are looking for? Specific tournament information? Will try to assist if this doesn't answer your question.

>>----->


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Do thay just send out the awards or do you need to send anything in? I see the wife took third in her division.


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

*naa*

are there awards betond first place?


----------



## Rider (Mar 26, 2007)

AS of this morning all results are posted on the NAA site and overall too


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

CHPro said:


> NFAA only maintains a list of records shot at their Natl events, and they maintain that themselves, i.e. you do not make a request to the NFAA to recognize a score as a new Natl record, they do that.
> 
> Is this the info you are looking for? Specific tournament information? Will try to assist if this doesn't answer your question.
> 
> >>----->


Yes -- thanks!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Does anyone know what the status of the mailing of unclaimed awards from the Andover, Mass location is? 

Myself and a JOAD of mine are still waiting for ours as we left after the 9 am line on Sunday due to the snow storm and the long 5 hr ride home.

Thanks!


----------



## CT MastersCF (Mar 14, 2009)

TexARC ... Thanks for the reminder! I hadn't considered that there was a deadline! (never mind set a record).


----------



## ArcherCoach (Feb 10, 2008)

*Andover Trophies*

The trophies from Andover should be mailed out this weekend. Sorry, but because of the large number of shooters and a tie or two, we underestimated the total number needed. If you have not seen the trophies I think you will be happy with what you receive. Thank you to everybody that came to Andover.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Does the NAA give anything out to 1st place winners?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I believe they still give out a small plaque award for 1st, and possibly 2nd/3rd based on attendance in the division (?) as well.

>>------->


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

ArcherCoach said:


> The trophies from Andover should be mailed out this weekend. Sorry, but because of the large number of shooters and a tie or two, we underestimated the total number needed. If you have not seen the trophies I think you will be happy with what you receive. Thank you to everybody that came to Andover.


Agreed, the trophies are clearly superior! :shade:
It was a great tournament, very well run!


----------



## CT MastersCF (Mar 14, 2009)

bowhnter7 said:


> Does the NAA give anything out to 1st place winners?


In past years the NAA gave a plaque for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd nationally regardless the number of entrants. No unit rule there so far.

I agree with the comment about the Andover trophies. in 2006 and 2007 they had molded plaques that were among the nicest I've seen anywhere. Last year they changed to a hideous trophy that they must have gotten from the dance competition going on at the same venue at the same time. This year I understand (but haven't seen) they have returned to the molded plaques. Excellent choice.


----------



## Archer 4 Life (Oct 27, 2008)

Are there any images of these molded plaques? I'm interested in seeing one.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Nope, they're even better than molded plaques.

Hold on a few, I'll grab a picture.

EDIT- Well... once the batteries recharge, that is...


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Archer 4 Life said:


> Are there any images of these molded plaques? I'm interested in seeing one.


Here are my two from 2006 and 2007. They are the silver plaques shown. I am really excited to see the ones from this year as due to the snowstorm that Sunday, I left to drive home as soon as I was done shooting. As always, I believe Andover out did themselves. 

~Scoobs~


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

scooby3xs said:


> Here are my two from 2006 and 2007. They are the silver plaques shown. I am really excited to see the ones from this year as due to the snowstorm that Sunday, I left to drive home as soon as I was done shooting. As always, I believe Andover out did themselves.
> 
> ~Scoobs~


Those are awesome. I am very impressed. I would like to see what is out there this year. Kiley's never gotten anything like that.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Big, heavy glass (3, maybe 4" tall?), etched on the back. Very sexy.


----------



## ArcherCoach (Feb 10, 2008)

*Andover Trophies*

The Andover trophies were boxed up and will be at the post office today, Monday. We were short on a couple, these will be made this week and will go out ASAP. We had a couple of extra divisions added on and one or two ties, which we did not anticipate. I am not complaining but it threw the numbers off. Thanks to all the winners for their patience, I think you will like the trophy. Just don't drop it on your toe, it will hurt.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

I recently received my award from Mass. They were really nice. However, if I would choose between this year and 06/07, I would pick the latter. They were different and just had a nice look on a shelf. Unless you have a dark color behind the glass of the new one, you can't read the etching.

Just my thoughts.


----------

